# HTML: scrollen in tabelle



## geisi (14. Mrz 2006)

wenn der inhalt meiner zelle mehr platz braucht, als ich ihm gegeben habe (mit '<td height=250>'), dann wird die Zelle trotzdem größer. ich will aber, dass dann eine scrollbar auf der rechten seite auftaucht. funktioniert das, oder muss ich mit <iframe></iframe> arbeiten (was ich nicht unbedingt verwenden will)


----------



## Caffè Latte (14. Mrz 2006)

Hi,

HTML ist keine Programmiersprache sondern eine Beschreibungssprache. Du bist also im total falschen Forum. 

BTW: soweit ich weiss (und ich weiss nicht viel), gibt es keine maximale Höhe. Ich würde mich mal in CSS und "div" einlesen, damit geht das und ist ohnehin besser als Tabellen.

Gruß zum Schluss

Caffè Latte


----------



## Nagian (12. Apr 2006)

So stimmt das nicht.

Du musst dem div mit CSS feste Breite und Höhe geben, und dann noch overflow:scroll; hinzufügen. Dann sollte es gehen...


----------



## Caffè Latte (12. Apr 2006)

... ich sagte doch, dass ich nix weiss.


----------

